# You just gotta see this!



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Any idea what tool was used to attempt the inside mitre on the base? My moneys on a flat head screwdriver and a piece of a 2x4


His teeth?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Must have been one of those DIYer's masquerading as a "Pro"


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> This makes me feel so much better about myself


Like a car accident on the side of the road, that slows traffic, cause everybody's gotta look.

And in the back of your mind,( that dark place, no-one likes to talk about ) you say:

That sucks. At least I'm not "that guy"!

...that or an episode of "Jerry Springer", that NOBODY watches because it's the LCD of our society.

(...and yet, he's still on the air. )

A foreman once, told me back in my youth;
" other people's pain, is funny!"

I laughed at that at the time, only to come to realize, over the years how true this is, in our society.

Nobody wants to admit it, unless it's within their own "bridge club" of friends.

That's kinda how I see this forum on occasion.

Nothing wrong with that, in fact;

In the openness of this forum, a lot of chit gets worked out.

To the OP: 

I actually do feel bad for the customer, and am furious with the "mape" that did this.

This is the type of work that gives the profession a bad name, and 
Puts customers on their heels, while we are trying to give an intial consultation or proposal.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

tenon0774 said:


> Like a car accident on the side of the road, that slows traffic, cause everybody's gotta look.
> 
> And in the back of your mind,( that dark place, no-one likes to talk about ) you say:
> 
> ...


Well said Scott!


________
Mike


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

did y'all decide to tear it out?


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

JackP23 said:


> Can you believe that Sob charged her 2500.00 for that.......WTF!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure it was someone else? 3 out of 4 times when I've looked at a job like this that some "mystery contractor" did, it turned out that the owner did it themselves.:laughing:


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

slowsol said:


> Are you sure it was someone else? 3 out of 4 times when I've looked at a job like this that some "mystery contractor" did, it turned out that the owner did it themselves.:laughing:


Not in this case.....I know what you mean but not in this case. He was one of the guys on the painting crew......said he could build her an entertainment center.

I'd say it's entertaining us just fine.........:laughing::laughing:


___________
Mike


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

JackP23 said:


> Not in this case.....I know what you mean but not in this case. He was one of the guys on the painting crew......said he could build her an entertainment center.
> 
> I'd say it's entertaining us just fine.........:laughing::laughing:
> 
> ...


Yeah... painter, carpenter, same thing.

This guy has to go back to his life's work.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

That SOB gets $5K for deck remodels around here...:blink:


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

parkers5150 said:


> That SOB gets $5K for deck remodels around here...:blink:


That's the guy! Holy sh^t that's awful!


___________
Mike


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

parkers5150 said:


> That SOB gets $5K for deck remodels around here...:blink:


My mistake.

Somebody has to take him to court.

This is not as much of a scam as leaving with the deposit check and never rendering service, but it's not that far off.



I would never do this or even suggest it...

Hypothetically:

If someone who knew where a "particular contractor was working", someone else might make an anonymous phone call to the AHJ, to make an anonymous report.

The Deck industry has very stringent regs now, pertaining to construction and even remodeling.

"re-facing", he may be flying under the radar.

Yeah, that's awful. Putty, caulk and mitre saw scraps.

...stellar!


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Mike, just curious, why didn't she call you in the first place?

Jon


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

JackP23 said:


> Not in this case.....I know what you mean but not in this case. He was one of the guys on the painting crew......said he could build her an entertainment center.
> 
> I'd say it's entertaining us just fine.........:laughing::laughing:
> 
> ...


Makes me wonder what his painting skills were.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

jb4211 said:


> Mike, just curious, why didn't she call you in the first place?
> 
> Jon


I met her after the fact. 

__________
Mike


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Good for you

I do feel bad for her


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

in my case... the guy called me first(a referral) and I told him that I was too busy to take on his project.
A month later he calls back and asks me to" please come have a look"... The guy that did this is a licensed contractor ...The HO did not pay him...
... And this is no "story tellin" I actually fell off the deck (thru a faild railing section) the first half hour on the job!!!!


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh my...thats all you can say! Thats horrible. At least they tried to continue the bead detail in the putty...lol!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

This is what I come to see on CT, I'm sick of all the nice deck pics, this is quality entertainment. :laughing:


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

This is what i imagine house crashers work to look like ,great from my couch but up close scribeing done with a chainsaw


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

how do these guys sleep at night? :blink:


----------



## Seattle GC (Nov 9, 2014)

Several classic's here guys. The old adage of do your best and caulk the rest comes to mind. Or maybe it's an east coast thing to do putty, either way top shelf work in this thread.


----------

